# HP 6510 vs. MAC OS X 10.7 : recto-verso impossible ?



## LITOUMON (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,


Je viens de m'acheter une nouvelle imprimante (HP 6510 all-in-one) et la fonction "recto-verso automatique" ne fonctionne pas, alors que le site d'Appel la confirme pour ses produits.

J'ai trouvé une solution chez HP sous MAC OS X 10.6 dans "Préférences Système > Imprimantes > Options > Gestionnaire" où il y a une case pour cette fameuse configuration recto-verso. 
Beh, chez moi la case n'y est pas et j'ai beau cocher recto verso dans pdf (sous word la case n'apparaît pas), cela imprime sur deux feuilles séparées...

Une idée ??

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide.


Très cordialement,
Laetitia.


----------



## LITOUMON (2 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,


L'option a finalement marché sous PDF (à priori je n'ai touché à rien) mais il n'y a toujours pas moyen de le faire sous WORD, la case n'y étant pas...

Une piste ?
Merci.

Laetitia.


----------



## ungars (14 Avril 2012)

J'ai l'impression que la possibilité d'imprimer recto-verso dépend du logiciel utilisé :
- Word le permet si on utilise dans la boite de dialogue "Imprimer", choix "Gestion du papier", la "Taille du papier de destination" en "ISO A4 avec marges recto-verso".
- Mail offre en plus, plus haut, une case à cocher "recto-verso".
- Aperçu aussi (et marche très bien pour les PDF, rappelons-le) et offre une boite de dialogue nettement plus étoffée que les autres.
- Acrobat Reader : je vous laisse le soin de découvrir ce qu'il vomi quand on sélectionne "Mise en Page" de la boite de dialogue "Imprimer".

Conclusion : des éditeurs n'ont pas suivi les recommandations d'Apple pour la fonctionnalité "Imprimer"...Et c'est la "Taille du papier de destination" réglée sur "ISO A4 avec marges recto-verso" qui semble primordiale.
Comme dirait mon chat, ça ne s'invente pas !


----------



## ungars (14 Avril 2012)

On peut aussi aller à cette url locale : http://localhost:631/admin/ et définir certains paramètres par défaut.


----------

